# Today's Pinterest Find - a self-fastening Flower Scarf pattern (K)



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a stylish neck warmer & would make a nice Christmas gift.

https://coolcreativity.com/knit-2/self-fastening-flower-scarf-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh so pretty, thank you for the link

Di


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you for the link, lots of lovely patterns there.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely! I forsee this as a favourite this year.


----------



## Tallest-Toad (Nov 11, 2017)

Oh yes I have seen that pattern. Now I have to get the pattern.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I made this one for my mother not long ago. She really liked it. I thought it turned out really well. I had some beads that matched so I beaded the ball in the middle.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you so very much for this lovely pattern link!! This is something that I would love to make for this coming winter.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Very pretty, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice pattern. I like that. Another project to convert to crochet!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Love the colour. A nice way to brighten up a top. Will be treating myself and would make a good stocking filler.
Also a nice short project, just what I am looking for. Over 30 degrees and it is not yet noon. Really hot for the UK!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

What a great idea. Thank you for the link.
It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a good idea. I like that it locks in place.


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for sharing, it looks lovely!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very pretty and just a nice change from all the cowls.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I made this one for my mother not long ago. She really liked it. I thought it turned out really well. I had some beads that matched so I beaded the ball in the middle.


Beautiful. The beading is perfect. Great job.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you so much. Also thank you for including the picture with the link. Very thoughtful.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a terrific pattern, thanks for sharing - definitely on my list to make


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I found that last week, printed it and should get it together to knit...so cute.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a good stash buster, too. I made about a dozen a year or so ago because I thought they would sell well and I liked the design. I posted on Etsy and none sold. Also tried some craft fairs. I don't understand it!


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you for the pattern reference laceluvr. I initially thought it would be a craft fair item. Then I read saukvillsu's comment. I think I will make one up and get some feedback before I do more for the shows.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun scarf! Thanks for posting.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Neat idea. If you make it shorter, it could be a headband!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

This is absolutely brilliant! What a great knitted closing for anything!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

So lovely. Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> I made this one for my mother not long ago. She really liked it. I thought it turned out really well. I had some beads that matched so I beaded the ball in the middle.


Oh, that is beautiful. Love your yarn color & especially the beads. When I saw the pattern, I immediately thought of using beads for the 'button'; or perhaps a large glitzy vintage button...so many possibilities for this pattern. Thanks for posting a photo of your project.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, what a nice change, I like the way it fastens. I keep all the unusual "one off" larger buttons I get gifted, I will try this using a button in the middle of the flower (I can't knit in the round so my flower will be different). On my list of things to do. :sm16:


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

So pretty, and doesn’t look too difficult.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Really beautiful. It would be a pleasure to wear. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is very pretty

thanks for sharing


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely !!! Many Thanks for this pretty one, it should be fun to do, quick and satisfying


----------

